

The Idiocy of the Record Labels' Claim Vs Limewire, Put Into Perspective - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/News/Record-Labels-Claim-Limewire-Liable-For-75-Trillion-in-Damages/

======
MojoKid
...every single US household would have to spend all of its income buying
nothing but music for over 13 years in order to arrive at what the music
industry has deemed a reasonable settlement.

